# Reflection Perfection Shop Opening - YOUR Invited!



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

The big opening of our new shop (the build thread of which can be found here) is this Friday, the 29th January. The shop is being opened by the Northern Ireland First Minister, Arlene Foster.

We'd love as many people as possible to be there for the opening so if your available and can make it to Fermanagh on Friday your very welcome. There'll be free food and of course you can always buy some of our car cleaning products when your there!

We've putting together a mixture of rally and nice road cars for the opening - if you have a suitable car please contact us.

The address for your sat navs is:

Reflection Perfection
Unit 5 Tempo Rd Business Pk
Tempo Rd
Enniskillen
BT74 6HR

Thanks

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Good stuff, don't worry me and Ronnie will be there but it'll be Friday evening.

Clarke


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

good stuff, we'll see you then!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd love to make it down but unfortunately I can't 

How's the new wax coming along?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumb:CONGRATULATIONS Stevie wishing you all the very best with the shop mate,i hope to be up in the afternoon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good Luck Stevie wish you all the best in the new venture!!!!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevie i can bring the vectra up if you need some space filling and its just after an overhaul breaks callipers and all cleaned!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
The wax is coming on very well - we might have an announcement on it this week so watch this space!

Bring the Vectra surely Paul - she's a georgeous colour.

Stevie


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

RP Stevie said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> The wax is coming on very well - we might have an announcement on it this week so watch this space!
> 
> Bring the Vectra surely Paul - she's a georgeous colour.
> ...


i was hoping you'd say no lol now i'll have to prep it all day thurs put it in the garage thurs night with a big blanket and leave the light on as it dosent like the cold or the dark,you could always send down some of the RP range and i can prep the car with that and you can use the looks of the car as a selling point for the productsi hope to make it for 11 for the grand opening,rumour has it you have one of them motability scooters booked to give the tour of the shop:lol:seriously though i hope your back behave's it's self.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

ClarkeG said:


> Good stuff, don't worry me and Ronnie will be there but it'll be Friday evening.
> 
> Clarke


You pair would attend the opening of a fridge, so long as there was food and drink provided......

Steve, best of luck with the business.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PJS said:


> You pair would attend the opening of a fridge, so long as there was food and drink provided......
> 
> Steve, best of luck with the business.


Dunno about them but i might fly over if there's free fodder going :thumb:

Us Midlanders love a freeby lol.

Good luck with your new venture mate


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> i was hoping you'd say no lol now i'll have to prep it all day thurs put it in the garage thurs night with a big blanket and leave the light on as it dosent like the cold or the dark,you could always send down some of the RP range and i can prep the car with that and you can use the looks of the car as a selling point for the productsi hope to make it for 11 for the grand opening,rumour has it you have one of them motability scooters booked to give the tour of the shop:lol:seriously though i hope your back behave's it's self.


Still giving a lot of bother - plenty of other members of the team to take my place though. Thanks for asking.



PJS said:


> You pair would attend the opening of a fridge, so long as there was food and drink provided......
> 
> Steve, best of luck with the business.


lol, thanks for the comments.



Showshine said:


> Dunno about them but i might fly over if there's free fodder going :thumb:
> 
> Us Midlanders love a freeby lol.
> 
> Good luck with your new venture mate


Your more than welcome if you can make it, you could be over the weight limit going home with a case full of products though!


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd love to make it but unfortunately will be unable to, I'd love a look round and to try some of your products! I'm from Ballymena so quite the drive down!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck with the new shop mate, dont think i'll make it down either unfortunately


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

well Stevie how's the nerves holding up, new suit bought and speech made i hope or are you leaving that to the missus


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks to Paul, Rollo and Clarke (I missed anybody else I'm sorry) for making the trip to see us - we appreciate it.

The whole day went really well with no technical hitches, nearly a surprise!

If you view the thread in our section you will be able to view all the pictures from thoughout the day.

Thanks again

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get up but was working in Dublin. Hope it all went well and I will get up soon!!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, everything went really well. We'll see you soon I'm sure.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

was up doing a bit in volvo today and saw your v50!! you broke it again chum lol


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Turns out the intercooler was cracked after they'd replaced the egr valve and dpf filter! Ahh!

Its going on Friday - be glad to see the back of it.


----------

